# New aquisition



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

I just picked this up this evening. Got a deal on it with 3 mags and 150 rds ammo.

My first auto.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I know it's a Smith &Wesson..9mm. They make a nice gun Hows the trigger ?...OH yeah ..you're gonna need more ammo


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Very nice Fred ! Enjoy. Thankfully you reload. Lol

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Sweet looking rig.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

He must have gone shooting........


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

I wish. The trigger is fine. I'll know more this evening. After golf it's off to the public land to kill some paper. I'll post up targets but don't expect much. I'm sure the gun will exceded my capabilities.

You're right, I'll need more ammo. I'm considering casting for it, but since I can buy 500 for $40 it just may not be worth the time.

Now I'll have to have some Unique I guess. I'll see how the HP38 and H110 work first since I have a couple pounds on hand.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Your HP38 should do OK but I don't think you'll find any data for H110 for a 9mm. I don't remember seeing any.


----------



## BondCoCoyote (Feb 14, 2012)

Don't let Uncle Ted hear you call that an auto! Its a SEMI auto.









Nice gun!


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

I tried 10 shots at one one of my game targets.
Then 12 then another 12 at the long range target. All at 10 yards. This is the farthest I would ever expect to have to use a compact.
I could see after that the front sight is kicked to the right....I'll have to adjust that a little....the rest is just all me


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

That's really good shooting for a first run. Relax your grip a bit.


----------



## Hellbilly1373 (May 12, 2012)

Nice piece, and nice shooting! My next gun purchase will be something for concealed carry, let me know what you think about the concealment factor of that rig. Thanks.


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

I took the day off today and made it out this morning to shoot it again. I first shot a target strong hand and the results were pretty the same as yesterday. I shot another 2 handed and I did a little better. Still some work to do.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Much better. I would nearly always practice two handed. Unless of coarse you want to be on the tube were one handed is mandatory.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Looks like a good carry rig. I'm with you on the reloading of 9mm; it's not worth it for me. I just get the cheap stuff for target shooting and some +P+ stuff for carrying. Lots of radical factory ammo out there.


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

From my past experenice a barrel of a concealed handgun is not hard to do. Why would you extend the magazine like that on the hardest to conceal part of the gun? I am not trying to get anybodies blood pressuer up I would like to know. It is a good looking rig.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

i recently shot a Ruger SR40c and it had the extended mag and the flush-fit mag. More capacity for target shooting was good with the extended one, but for carry it could be harder to hide. The extra grip probably isn't necessary for recoil purposes with the 9mm, but a lot of guys with large hands like it.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I would have thought that a flush magazine would have been part of the package too.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

youngdon said:


> I would have thought that a flush magazine would have been part of the package too.


It was with the Ruger.


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

Perhaps it orginally was but this is what I got with it. The funny part is that two of the mags hold 12 the 3rd (ramline) holds 15 and is inserted in the gun in that picture. They all look the same inserted. I don't know either 1) why the stock ones only hold 12 or 2) how they fit the extra 3 in the ramline.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

glenway said:


> It was with the Ruger.


I meant with the S&W.

Fred I think they probably have much shorter sides on the ramline follower or a stop in the S&W.


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

I'll have to take the mags apart and check that out.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

If it's just a stop it would more than likely just be an indent of sorts in the side of the mag. But i would imagine the longer sides on the follower would prevent it from tilting. Let me know what you find please.


----------

